# mechanische vs. "normale" tastatur



## vatermorgana (31. März 2011)

ich wollte mir eine neue tasta kaufen schreibe viel und zocke viel an sich sollte sie schon cool aussehen evtl. sogar beleuchtung haben.
was woll ich mir holen eine mechanische oder eine normale ich wollte so 70€ ausgeben bringt mir da eine mechanische so einen großen vorteil?

lg vatermorgana


----------



## Dehero (31. März 2011)

Manche Tastaturen haben zum Beispiel spezielle Tasten, die du nach Wunsch belegen kannst. Das wäre dann ein Vorteil. Ein weiterer Vorteil wäre, dass einige sogar einen kleinen Bildschirm haben, wo du unter anderem die CPU-Auslastung ablesen kannst.


----------



## gh0st76 (31. März 2011)

Wenn du mehr Komfort, einen besseren Anschlag und eine um Welten bessere Lebensdauer als Vorteil ansiehst, dann ja. Aber wenn du eine mechanische mit Beleuchtung haben willst, dann musst du schon mehr als 70 Euro ausgeben. Aber dafür rentiert sich die Tastatur auch ziemlich schnell. Man muss sich immer vor Augen halten das die ganzen Logitech Tastaturen viel Spielerei verbaut haben. Aber dafür bei dem Hauptteil das billigste überhaupt verbaut haben.


----------



## rabe08 (31. März 2011)

Gibt es eine mechanische Tastatur für 70€? Die, die ich kenne, liegen alle über 100€. Bitte berücksichtige auch, dass eine mechanische Tastatur extrem (!) laut ist - im Verhältnis zu einer Folientastatur.


----------



## gh0st76 (31. März 2011)

Für 70 nicht. Die 6G V2 kostet 79,90. Aber man bekommt schon Cherrys für 50 Euro. So laut sind mechanische nicht. Kommt immer auf die Switches an. Blacks und browns sind relativ leise. Vor allem wenn man sich erstmal an die Tastatur gewöhnt hat und nicht wie bei einer Rubberdome Tastatur die Tasten bis unten durchhämmert.


----------



## vatermorgana (31. März 2011)

ich will mal keine schleich werbung machen aber die 6gv2 gibt es schon für 68€
GAMERSWARE - SteelSeries 6G v2 Gamer Keyboard - DE Layout GATA-282


----------



## koxbox (31. März 2011)

Wieso muss man immer mechanisch mit extrem laut in verbindung bringen? 
Nagut meine Filco mit MXBlues gleicht einer Schreibmaschine, was ich aber so geil wie guten surprise buttsecks finde 
Die Steelseries ist mit ihren MxBlack aber kaum lauter wie normale rubberdomes, wenn nicht gar leiser, wenn man sich eingewöhnt hat die keys nicht bis zum Anschlag durchzudrücken.

@ vatermorgana, als Tipp, einfach mal ne mecha ordern und austesten, kannst sie ja bei nichtgefallen zurückschicken... 
wobei ich kaum Leute kenne, die wieder freiwillig auf rubberdomes umgestiegen sind.


----------

